# Who is to be called a pitmaster?



## bigsal51 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have heard this term used on the foodnetwork. Who is to be called a Pitmaster?


----------



## azrocker (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.baron-of-bbq.com/

Chef Paul Kirk
Check this out!



> Chef Paul Kirk's


_Kansas City_


----------



## phreak (Apr 22, 2009)

That's a good question I've wondered about myself.  It's probably like the term "chef".  I used to think you needed some sort of formal training to be considered a "chef".  But it seems anyone in charge of a kitchen is called a chef, so maybe if you are in charge of a pit at a restaurant or competition you are called "pitmaster".  I could be way off.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 22, 2009)

I did a google search and found a site with a glossary of barbeque terms. Here's their definition of a Pitmaster:

*Pitmaster. *An experienced barbecue cook, a skilled craftsman, who watches over the pit and can tell by sight, sound, smell, and touch, if it is running too hot or too cold, when it needs fuel, when to add wood, when to add sauce, and when the meat is ready.


----------



## alx (Apr 22, 2009)

That pretty much sums it up sumosmoke.I would assume some people can judge these things faster then others, but from my experiences the knowledge is gathered over many years.


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with the this definition. Especialy the when to add wood part. In my opinion, its not a pit if its not using WOOD for its primary heat source.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 22, 2009)

I too agree with sumo's definition. And it seems this forum is plum fullof Pit Masters
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




     Truth is... If you do a consistent good smoke, you're a PM
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




   SMOKE HAPPY


----------



## ohm (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you very much for this link.  I sent off some info on his class in June in VA.


----------



## alx (Apr 22, 2009)

............................


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 22, 2009)

funny, look at this....







The caption says: "one thing he won't use"  i.e. foil


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 22, 2009)

So much these days is put on degree's an schools ta be a professional.  I'd like ta thin as far as smokin an cookin goes it be more about knowledge, experience an fer the love a mike, TASTE!  

I don't care ifin ya got a degree from Cordon Bleuy er what the sam hill ever it's called, ifin yer food tastes like somthin that come outa the garbage can that peac a paper hangin on the wall don't mean a whole lot.  

There be folk what ain't never set foot in a college that can whoop up some a the finest vittles yall ever et.  They be the pitmasters an chef's in my book.


----------



## graybeard (Apr 22, 2009)

whale sad trav! th way i C it, ifin you own yo own rig and U B eat-n off it then U B th Pitmaster.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





beard


----------



## jdt (Apr 22, 2009)

yep, I consider myself an aspirering pitmaster, maybe a pit tender at this point, if you ain't been doing real que for 10 years drop the master part in my opinion, of course we all have different definitions or real que also. You know not crockpot que


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 23, 2009)

I think Sumo has it nailed.


----------



## bigsal51 (Apr 23, 2009)

I like that sumo thanks. I was asked if I was a pitmaster at my last function I didnt know how to answer. I stayed humble and said I just like to smoke and see people enjoy my food.


----------



## roksmith (Apr 23, 2009)

..way I figure it...

I built it....

I'm the only one that cooks on it....

I'm my pit's master.


----------



## got14u (Apr 23, 2009)

I am a pit master at my house !!
Only been smoking for awhile but have been cooking and grilling for years. But since I have moved to this small town up here in WY the word is getting out how good the Q is. Still planning on a little BBQ place but not for a little while. Anybody can be a master of their pit...just my .02


----------



## bbally (Apr 24, 2009)

The pit is my master, but I get a long with her pretty well for 18 years of professional cooking. But the pit, she is a fickle mistress!


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with sumo and travcoman. Like trav said you dont need a degree to be a damn good cook. Especially when it comes to que. Barbecue experience comes with trial and error. And you get to eat the que!!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think most people on here can smoke just as well as some as these pitmasters. Not saying I am one of them. Some of the BBQ joints around here are not that good and I would rather eat my q than their q.  Before I found this site, I didn't know much.  Great site for info on the q.


----------



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

Love it from here in East Texas !


----------

